# Huntington Beach



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Fished Huntington beach yesterday afternoon for a couple of hours on the outgoing tide. Caught two hundred pounds of seaweed and one very small whiting. I talked with a gentleman who had fished this week. One day no seaweed and a few fish the next nothing but seaweed. very very strange.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Doesn't seem strange to me. See my reply to your thread 5/20. The cold front last week with strong NE wind stired up the grass and seaweed. The wind shifted and delivered the trash to you. The wind is shifting back to the NE. It't not going to get any better until this next front passes and things settle down. When these fronts come thru it screwes up fishing for a while.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Winds today are from north. Yesterday on the beach they were from the west. So when do u think the front will be thru and the fishing will improve?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's hard to say. Wind is suposed to shift SW Tuesday. Will take a couple of days for the water to clear up unless we have another front come thru. Thats why it's so hard to get any good fishing days, another moves in before the water clears and settles down.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well said


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

What a bummer! cloudy water, seaweed, and no fish..


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Well no seaweed today. very very strong current though. One very small whiting


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Went down to Huntington with the intent of fishing yesterday morning. I have never experienced a current so strong. It would literally wash your line back into shore. I put on eight ounces of weights just to see if that would hold and it made almost no difference. Unbelievable. Anyway ended up just sitting and watching the beach show with the wife.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Fished 11 to 3 yesterday at Huntington. Caught one keeper whiting. Current was much much better. 4 oz held pretty well. One stripper and one nice spot was caught down the beach. Lots and lots of sand fleas and lots and lots of crabs. Leaving today or tomorrow and will be back in three weeks. Good luck to every one.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

rickyble said:


> Fished 11 to 3 yesterday at Huntington. Caught one keeper whiting. Current was much much better. 4 oz held pretty well. One stripper and one nice spot was caught down the beach. Lots and lots of sand fleas and lots and lots of crabs. Leaving today or tomorrow and will be back in three weeks. Good luck to every one.


striper? as in striped bass? are you kidding?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Striper in SC ? Especially this time of the year. Very strange


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

The stripper was a rumor from a gentleman who actually saw it. We spoke for a while and he did seem to know his fish so I am guessing it was true. The spot I did see and I had caught one early last week.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

i think the stripper was seen in a gentleman's club..........JS


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL my bad striper


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

the stripers dont even get further south than hatteras any more...i guess it could have been a lost hybrid....JS


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

People from different parts of the country have different names for fish. But if in this case I think the guy was mistaken. If I had to guess I would think it most likely was a puppy drum.
But sometimes strange happens.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Or maybe it really was a stripper...In that case I would like to know what kind of bait he was using...


----------



## jrbudda (Sep 12, 2010)

Dollar bills, most likely.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Could well have been a striped bass. There has always been a small number that traveled up rivers to spawn. SCDNR has been doing stocking in a few coastal rivers here for several years. I have heard of some people around lower part of state targeting them and landing a few. Effort is to bring them back in numbers - they were here way back years ago and pretty much disappeared. After all - that's how they got landlocked in the Santee-Cooper lakes.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

There's 2 chances that was a striper Slim and None and Slim left town.


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

I've seen quite a few striper caught in the little river/north myrtle area in the early fall. If they come in the river there, I guess it is possible to see them around hunnington too. It is quite early to catch them around here, may have been a ladyfish.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

JFord56 said:


> Could well have been a striped bass. There has always been a small number that traveled up rivers to spawn. SCDNR has been doing stocking in a few coastal rivers here for several years. I have heard of some people around lower part of state targeting them and landing a few. Effort is to bring them back in numbers - they were here way back years ago and pretty much disappeared. After all - that's how they got landlocked in the Santee-Cooper lakes.


I thought stripers naturally exist in SC rivers but they don't venture into anywhere with higher salinity than an estuaries. However, MI inlet itself does not appear to be connected to any river.


----------

